# A boy missing his dog



## Psychohillbilly (May 10, 2012)

Three years ago I lost my lab of 15 years to old age. Today, while playing ball with the kids, I heard my oldest son crying in the back yard. He had gone inside and wrote his dog a letter and placed it by his grave. Broke my heart. Just a simple phone pic bit oh so much more.


----------



## quinn (May 10, 2012)

Cool shot!thanks for sharing!


----------



## bamaboy (May 10, 2012)

speechless......


----------



## chewy32 (May 11, 2012)

Uh get him a nother companion


----------



## Nastytater (May 11, 2012)

Poor little fella


----------



## Crickett (May 11, 2012)

Awww....


----------



## Nugefan (May 11, 2012)

gave me a chill .....


----------



## pstrahin (May 11, 2012)

Children are priceless.  We as adults should take lessons from them!


----------



## Dog Hunter (May 11, 2012)

I know the feeling.  My youngest has done the same thing a time or two since we lost his buddy.  Seems little things will trigger.  Tossing the ball around has gone him before.  It's sure hard seeing them hurting like that.


----------



## rip18 (May 11, 2012)

Poor fellow.  Yep, amazing how little things will trigger thoughts like that.  We should all care so deeply.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 11, 2012)




----------



## leo (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this with us


----------



## Havana Dude (May 12, 2012)

That boy has a giant heart. And it shows in this pic how much it is hurting. Very touching, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BuckMKII (May 12, 2012)

Very moving. Wow.


----------



## Lee Woodie (May 12, 2012)

I know its heartbreaking to see your child felling that pain and the shot brings long past memories of the same pain once felt. Wonderful shot that expresses that emotion which has been felt and will be felt by many.


----------



## 1022 (May 12, 2012)

That shot brings back soooo many memories,I know his hurt I have one now 17years old she has cancer I know she want be here too much longer,but I have some really good memories of days fishing and hunting with her.Thanks for posting.


----------



## Lee Woodie (May 12, 2012)

1022 said:


> That shot brings back soooo many memories,I know his hurt I have one now 17years old she has cancer I know she want be here too much longer,but I have some really good memories of days fishing and hunting with her.Thanks for posting.



Sorry to hear that 1022 what breed is she


----------



## 1022 (May 12, 2012)

She is a mix Jack Russell and Mt Feist,we sure have been many a mile together.


----------



## JustUs4All (May 12, 2012)

I will never forget how it felt to loose the first one when I was 10.

That is a great picture.  Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (May 12, 2012)

That's gotta be one of the saddest things i've seen in a while. I'm sorry man..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2012)

ross the deer slayer said:


> that's gotta be one of the saddest things i've seen in a while. I'm sorry man..





x2 . . .


----------



## Hoss (May 13, 2012)

Hard to lose a best friend.  But then they never go away, they are always with you.  Shots like this one remind us how special they are.

Hoss


----------



## mlbfish (May 13, 2012)

Pets are just like a member of the family. I bet he will always remember the Lab. Great capture


----------



## Redbow (May 16, 2012)

A sad capture but I know how the little fellow feels.


----------



## rydert (May 16, 2012)

i know how he feels.....great pic.......


----------



## Browtine (May 16, 2012)

Bless his heart... and yours. As a daddy myself, I know how hard it is to see your child "hurt". It hurts me to see any child hurt. Thanks for sharing this photo and moment.


----------



## Psychohillbilly (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments. I'm pretty sure that he thought about his dog always getting the baseball and taking it back to him when either he would miss the ball when batting or just playing a game of catch. We sure do miss that dog. Best friend and catcher ever.


----------



## mattellis2 (May 27, 2012)

read the whole thread, and i can sympathize.  met tango about 8 years ago.  just a lab mutt stray that hung around my  office for a few days.  on the third day, i opened the truck door, and he hopped in like he owned it.  wife hated him from day one because he was big, goofy, extrovert that lived for chasing balls and making a mess. don't know what it was about him, but he really got under my skin.  i think his kidneys started to go in late 2010, and he went from 90 lbs to about 65 in a couple of months. used to be able to clear a 4'-6 gate and in the end, he couldn't even lift himself.  i knew it was time when i tried to help him out to go to the bathroom, and he growled at me because i inadvertently hurt him.  took him for the one way ride on 1-6-2011, and held him in the back seat as the vet gave him the needle.  he wagged his tail at the vet when the vet came to the car. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





cried more than i have at family members' funerals.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tango:







a few  weeks ago,  this knucklehead showed up on a local forum.  i looked at his picture multiple times a day for a week or so before  calling the guy up.  his name is tank.  he's not tango, but he has some of the same traits  that made me love old tango so.  i will  say it is nice to have a dog again.   tonight, i was moving some dirt around with the tractor, and i had to be careful not to run  over him.  dummy followed me back and forth each trip, just to be near me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tank:






if its been three years, get that  boy another pup.  he won't replace the one that is gone, but it sure is nice to have a wet nose and a thumping tail following you around.

-matt


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jun 3, 2012)

Funny that this morning I was listening to a song that said "I was young ....he was old...but we were both the same age" about a boy and his dog.

Tell that young man that there's nothing to be ashamed of....grown men break down like that at the thought of their dog.  There's a reason they call them mans best friend.


----------

